# LT Tip of the Week (3 part)



## HKphooey (Nov 1, 2006)

The latest from Master Tatum's Tip of the Week....Working with 3's

http://www.ltatum.com/movies/Week41/TipOfTheWeekMedW41.html

http://www.ltatum.com/movies/Week42/TipOfTheWeekMedW42.html

http://www.ltatum.com/movies/Week43/TipOfTheWeekMedW43.html

Sorry if somone posted already.  Figured i would get all 3 parts together.

http://www.ltatum.com/movies/Week42/TipOfTheWeekMedW42.html


----------



## Hand Sword (Nov 1, 2006)

Great Stuff!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## IWishToLearn (Nov 2, 2006)

Neat.


----------



## airdawg (Nov 3, 2006)

Thank you for sharing. I always love to see videos.


----------

